# Dolichothele diamantinensis Enclosure



## Ungoliant (Jan 5, 2017)

I just finished rehousing my 2" _Dolichothele diamantinensis_ into a small Exo Terra Breeding Box (8" x 8" x 5.5").

I am using peat as the substrate.

The water dish is a silicone rubber candy mold from Michaels. (I use those for my terrestrials, because it's soft enough not to cause injury if one is feeling adventurous and starts climbing.) They came in a tray of six, and you can cut them out one at a time.

The hide is actually part of a Bike protective cup. (No, it's not used.)

Below are some pictures. (They aren't the best pictures, because they are taken through the plastic, but after the effort it took to rehouse her, I didn't want to risk her bolting out of the top just to take pictures.) What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 5, 2017)

So what s the Q?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 6, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> So what s the Q?


I am interested in feedback on the enclosure, particularly from people with experience keeping _Dolichothele diamantinensis_.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 6, 2017)

Its fine. You have plenty of anchor points and a water dish.. bingo


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 6, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Its fine. You have plenty of anchor points and a water dish.. bingo


Thanks! I am looking forward to seeing what she builds once she settles in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## natalie woods (May 19, 2017)

I just bought a Dolichothele diamantinensis asmy first T! What do I need to know? Any good tips?? SOS


----------



## Ungoliant (May 19, 2017)

natalie woods said:


> I just bought a Dolichothele diamantinensis asmy first T! What do I need to know? Any good tips??


Congratulations on getting your first tarantula.

This species is relatively new to science, having only been described in 2009.

I don't know whether my experience is typical of the species, because he is my first _Dolichothele diamantinensis_. I would describe him as somewhat skittish, but because of where he built his retreat (against the wall of the enclosure), I can always see him. Mine has had a good appetite.

This species is faster than the common starter terrestrials. When rehousing, I would work within a bin or other walled space and have a backup person with a second catch cup on hand.

My juvenile male is very fast when he wants to be. When I first rehoused him, I tried the side-to-side method (within a larger bin), where you try to coax him out of the old container and into the new container. He was not cooperative. He ran frantically all around the bin for several minutes until I finally got him far enough into the new enclosure where I could put the lid on without risk of injuring him.

The catch cup or bag transfer method would probably be a better way to transfer this species. (If you Google, search Arachnoboards, or search YouTube for terms like "rehousing techniques," you should find some good tutorials.) If the original container is small enough, you may even just open it and set it in the new container for the tarantula to come out on its own.

Before he had settled in, I was wary that he might bolt out when opening the cage for maintenance or feeding. However, now that he has settled in, he tends to go into the retreat he made. (As with any tarantula, you should not leave the cage open unless someone is watching it.)

Care-wise, I think their needs are within the range of what a beginner can provide. I got mine four months ago, and his care regimen has not presented any difficulties. I set him up on peat substrate with a hide (which he doesn't use), a water dish, and lots of anchor points for webbing.

I live in a humid climate, so I don't worry too much about how moist the substrate is; the water dish seems to be adequate. If you live in a dry climate or are running the heater or AC a lot, you might periodically moisten part of the substrate. (You don't want it sopping wet, just slightly damp in one area.) Let the substrate dry out before moistening it again.

Advantages of this species:

lacks urticating hairs
colorful (and iridescent)
grows relatively fast, especially if male
makes interesting web structures
does not need a lot of space (As a dwarf species, it maxes out at around 3" in diagonal leg span.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aphono (Sep 7, 2017)

Any updates?  

Rehoused one(around 1- 1 1/2") the other day into this:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P9QVOS2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1   Seems it appreciated the extra height as the first thing it did was to web from ground level to nearly the top in one corner. Are you seeing a similar tendency to "web high"?  I am kind of guessing it will eventually web up the entire enclosure if it did that much in mere hours..


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 7, 2017)

aphono said:


> Any updates?


My _Dolichothele diamantinensis_ matured on July 28, and he is doing fine (though like many mature males, he seems to have lost his appetite).
  




aphono said:


> Are you seeing a similar tendency to "web high"?  I am kind of guessing it will eventually web up the entire enclosure if it did that much in mere hours..


Most of his webbing consists of a dirt tunnel in the lower half of the enclosure. To my surprise, he did not web up to the lid.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## aphono (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the update and he's beautiful. Hope he finds a date(s).   Great pictures, been trying to take pictures of it(especially ventral shots) but the phone is not very tarantula friendly..


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 8, 2017)

aphono said:


> Thanks for the update and he's beautiful. Hope he finds a date(s).


I hope he finds one too. He doesn't seem interested in much else right now.

I was initially just offering local pickup, but now that the weather is not so hot, I will post a new ad for him (with shipping) once Hurricane Irma passes.




aphono said:


> Great pictures, been trying to take pictures of it(especially ventral shots) but the phone is not very tarantula friendly..


I never got a chance to molt-sex him. The first time he molted, the incorporated the molt into the wall of his dirt tunnel. The second time he molted, he was obviously a mature male, so there was no need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> My _Dolichothele diamantinensis_ matured on July 28, and he is doing fine (though like many mature males, he seems to have lost his appetite).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is gorgeous, beautiful colours. I'll have to look into this species. Love their look.


----------



## Ztesch (Sep 8, 2017)

That's awesome you found a use for that old cup lol


----------



## Ztesch (Sep 8, 2017)

And yes that is a beautiful tarantula!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aphono (Sep 8, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I hope he finds one too. He doesn't seem interested in much else right now.
> 
> I was initially just offering local pickup, but now that the weather is not so hot, I will post a new ad for him (with shipping) once Hurricane Irma passes.
> 
> ...


Hah, tricky creatures, if not hiding their molts they're shredding them.

Possible new observation:  it has left the webbed up corner to hang out for 15-30 mins in the same spot in a far corner several times. Then it heads straight back to shelter. Not sure what's up with that..

by the way, hope Irma doesn't hit too hard..


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 8, 2017)

aphono said:


> by the way, hope Irma doesn't hit too hard..


It looks like Florida will get the worst of Irma. Here, we'll probably just get some wind and rain.


----------

